# Removal and reinsertion of tissue expander



## graciejean (Jun 9, 2010)

Removal of left tissue expander without insertion of prosthesis was performed. Also removal and reinsertion of the same tissue expander on right breast performed. 11971 is not a bilateral code but modifier 50 cannot be used according to the fee schedule. 11970 is mutually exclusive to 11971 according to CCI. Should the codes be 11971 for the left and for the right 11971 mod 59 and 22 (for the reinsertion of the tissue expander)?


----------



## ewinnacott (Jun 9, 2010)

From what I can tell it might be a 11971-LT, 11971-RT, 19357-RT (since you are reinserting the tissue expander). I could not find any other codes and unfortunately you can't use 11960. You cannot use 11970 since that's for replacing the tissue expander with a permanent prosthesis.

I would code it like this
19357-RT
11971-RT
11971-LT

there is no cci problems with this

Hope this helps


----------

